# così è se vi pare



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

La vita di un paesino siciliano viene scossa dall'arrivo del nuovo impiegato comunale, il _signor Ponza_, e di sua suocera, la_ signora Frola_. Si mormora che con loro sia arrivata anche la moglie dell'impiegato, ma nessuno l'ha mai vista.
Non basta nè al popolino, nè ai superiori del signor Ponza che questi compia perfettamente il suo lavoro, che sia una persona inappuntabile. _Tutti vogliono fare della sua vita privata un caso pubblico_, per avere qualcosa di cui (s)parlare. E cresce l'interesse della gente quando si viene a sapere che la moglie del signor Ponza vive segregata in casa, senza avere rapporti neanche con la madre. L'unico contatto tra loro è affidato a poche righe scritte dalla figlia e calate dalla finestra in un cestino.
La commedia ha il ritmo di una seduta in tribunale, dove _si alternano a discolparsi e a dare la loro versione dei fatti la suocera e il genero_. 

- La prima, messa alle strette dalla curiosità popolare, finisce per ammettere che il signor Ponza è posseduto da un sentimento ossessivo per la moglie fino a volere tutto il suo amore per sè. Così che anche l'amore filiale che la moglie nutre per la madre sia filtrato dalla sua persona.
- Di contro, il signor Ponza sostiene che la suocera sia diventata pazza per la perdita della vera figlia: infatti la donna segregata in casa sarebbe la sua seconda moglie, ma rivelarlo alla suocera le procurerebbe un dolore grandissimo.

Nell'ultima scena, la _signora Ponza_, con un velo nero che le copre il volto dichiara: _"Io sono colei che mi si crede.". La verità è in lei, dietro la sua maschera, nascosta dalla soggettività del personaggio_.

Personaggio chiave della commedia è _Laudisi_ che sin dall'inizio della discussione è convinto che _la verità assoluta non sia raggiungibile: si è di fronte a verità possibili, soggettive, contrastanti fra loro e non oggettivamente certe_. Situazione paradigmatica della visione di Laudisi è il suo colloquio davanti allo specchio. Si trova solo in casa e, salutando con due dita la propria immagine riflessa, dice:
_"Eh caro! - chi è il pazzo di noi due? Eh lo so: io dico TU! e tu col dito indichi me. Va là che, a tu per tu, ci conosciamo bene noi due. Il guaio è che, come ti vedo io, gli altri non ti vedono... Tu per gli altri diventi un fantasma! Eppure, vedi questi pazzi? senza badare al fantasma che portano con sè, in se stessi, vanno correndo, pieni di curiosità, dietro il fantasma altrui! e credono che sia una cosa diversa."_.

Laudisi di fronte alla sua immagine può "comunicare", perché lo specchio gli mostra la sua maschera, ovvero ciò che appare agli altri e che lui non può vedere. _Ed anche le persone sono maschere, senza interiorità e senza radici, e solo per questo possono parlare tra di loro_. Ma, svuotata com'è della verità, che è irraggiungibile, _la comunicazione non è fruttuosa_, perché manca il suo punto d'arrivo. La comunicazione è quindi frutto di un compromesso; è farsi come gli altri ci vedono.


----------

